# Sorry - stupid question - but can dogs have lamb bones?



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have lamb ribs but only ever raw. Chicken wings are fine if they are raw but never cooked as they can splinter.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I wouldn't risk it as any cooked bone is dried and can therefore splinter.


----------

